# Is it noticeable? 200 Mbps vs 100



## ssal (Aug 1, 2018)

My cable company upgraded my internet from 100 to 200 Mbps. That's the download speed. The upload remains pretty much the same.

Would I see any difference on my day to day web browsing and occasional streaming?


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 1, 2018)

If you are the only person then no.  If you have multiple people streaming, then yes, you'll see a noticeable difference basically less buffering.


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 1, 2018)

Theoretically, going to a higher tier usually means they give you a higher bandwidth allocation which is great during peak times of usage in your neighbourhood. You'll feel less of the throttle when your neighbours are downloading big files.


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2018)

Intel_man said:


> Theoretically, going to a higher tier usually means they give you a higher bandwidth allocation which is great during peak times of usage in your neighbourhood. You'll feel less of the throttle when your neighbours are downloading big files.


Depending on your ISP this is basically a non issue. I know with AT&T here they say it's a "direct line" and doesn't have any fluctuation based on your neighbors usage.  You're right though, particularly if it's based on an older cable/coax signal. 

For day to day usage you wouldn't notice 100mbps vs 200 unless you're downloading large files.


----------

